# I was invited so here I am...



## Foxee (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello the house! I come in peace. Your (hopefully) esteemed member MASK invited me to these forums mostly for the horror rpg though I don't normally write horror. :-$ 

Generally I write humor/suspense although I'll take a shot at nearly any genre if there is a story rattling around in my head. My characters tend to be ordinary people with quirks, foibles, and problems just like anyone else. I guess my philosophy on that is that everyone has a story. Some are just more interesting than others.

My writing folder on my hard drive is stuffed with half-started, fully-started, half-finished, and abandoned projects. I keep telling myself I'll get organized. I'll get disciplined. I'll get published!... Tomorrow. \\/ 

Anyway, so that's me. Nice to meet all of you. Or, at least, I imagine it will be.


Foxee


----------



## Abscon (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice to meet you too, And welcome to the forums.
"I'll get published!... Tomorrow. " And so will I... Someday (Looks at empty page...)
Well anyway, good luck, and have a nice time here.
E-hugs...
Abscon...


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Oct 1, 2006)

Hey Foxee, welcome to the forum. Hope you make some nice friends  I've never heard of your invitee, MASK. I might have seen them around, but I don't always pay attention.

If you have any questions or want some help with anything, feel free to PM me.
Alice


----------



## dwellerofthedeep (Oct 1, 2006)

Welcome, Foxee.  This forum is full of useful people, just keep a thick skin if you submit something, these guys can be brutal.


----------



## Nickie (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello to you, Foxee, and have fun here!


Nickie


----------



## Dylan (Oct 2, 2006)

Hey Foxee, welcome.

Only joined myself a couple of days ago, but it seems a good site. Will see you around....


----------



## Foxee (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes! 

Dweller, now you have me scared!! LOL.

O


----------



## starpanda (Oct 2, 2006)

Hi Foxee

welcome to the forum...we're not brutal generally...cruel but fair, is an accurate description...nah only joking.  If there is anything you would like some feedback on just give me a shout


----------



## Foxee (Oct 2, 2006)

hmmm...I shall have to experience this for myself. Glutton for punshment, I guess.:joker:


----------



## cacafire (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, fox. People have told me that I'm one of the brutal ones, though now that schools in session I'm not on that frequently. Hope I read you though.

If you want to see a sample of my writing, It's _childhood_, In the writer's workshop. Feel free to tear it up, if you want. *shrugs*

welcome.
-Cacafire


----------



## Foxee (Oct 2, 2006)

Sure, cacafire, I'll take a peek at it. I'm not brutal but I'll be honest if I see anything improvable.


----------



## Ty_lol (Oct 2, 2006)

Welcome to the forums, Foxee.  Nice username, by the way.  I will be looking forward to reading your work.  If you need any help, feel free to give me a PM.
Ty


----------



## Foxee (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks, Ty! I got a kick out of your signature line, btw. And I'm rather nervously polishing up a piece that I've been writing for the last year on and off so we'll see.


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Nov 29, 2007)

Round two. Welcome to the forum Foxee. How did you get that cool orange name?


----------



## wheelz1138 (Nov 29, 2007)

what are you gonna do for your next trick Lost? you gonna bump up your own intro and welcome yourself?


----------



## Lost in Some Story (Nov 29, 2007)

Not a bad idea wheelz, not a bad idea at all.


----------



## Foxee (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice to know I'm still welcome, thanks!


----------



## Shinn (Dec 1, 2007)

A _very_ belated welcome from me and welcome to Writing Forums, Foxee


----------

